
A ₹1 Crore Fund to Support Open Source Projects in India - Garbage
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/08/30/1-crore-fund-support-open-source-projects-india/
======
gus_massa
1 Crore = 10,000,000 in India
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crore)

